# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Не могу удалить mystartsearch.com дом. страница

## Plate

Подцепилась гадость начальная страница mystartsearch.com в Хроме и Мозиле.
Антивирусом гонял, но всё равно в начале появляется, хотя домашняя станица в настройках google
Помогите удалить из всех браузеров.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Plate*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Сделайте такой лог

----------


## Plate

файл во вложении

----------


## Vvvyg

Перетащите лог CheckBrowserLnk.log на утилиту ClearLNK. Отчёт о работе прикрепите.

Очистите кэш и cookies-файлы браузеров и проверьте проблему.

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## Plate

Спасибо, помогло))

----------


## Vvvyg

Сделайте лог AdwCleaner (by Xplode).

----------


## Plate

> Сделайте лог AdwCleaner (by Xplode).


сделал лог

----------


## Vvvyg

Запустите повторно *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* (в *Windows Vista/7/8* необходимо запускать через правую кнопку мыши *от имени администратора)*), нажмите кнопку *Сканировать*, по окончании сканирования уберите галочки на вкладке *Папки* со всех пунктов, где упоминаются Mail.Ru *если используете соответствующие программы*.

Затем нажмите *Очистить* и по окончании удаления перезагрузите систему по требованию программы.

После входа в систему откроется отчёт AdwCleaner - файл AdwCleaner[S0].txt, прикрепите к своему следующему сообщению.

Очистите кэш и cookies-файлы браузеров.

----------


## Plate

Сделал))

----------


## Vvvyg

Очистите кэш и cookies-файлы браузеров/

Выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:

```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;

begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';

  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.
```

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к броузерам, Java, Adobe Acrobat/Reader и Adobe Flash Player.

Выполните рекомендации после лечения.

----------

